# Help! Sick baby rats!



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got my baby rats Wednesday. Three out of the four have clicking when they breath, sneezing, and puffed up messy looking coats. I'm sure the fourth one will start showing signs soon too. 

First Eenie started looking sick, then Miney, now Meenie. I'm sure Moe is going to come down with it too. They don't have running noses or eyes.

I've started them on ornacycline tonight. I couldn't find the dosage for baby rats so I went with the dosage for gerbils since they are about the same size as gerbils right now. (1/8 packet in 8 oz of water.) That's what I gave my gerbils when they came down with RI shortly after I bought them from petsmart.

Here's pictures of them and some info on their setup.
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21291.0.html

Eenie is a lot worse than the others and he will not drink the meds out of the water bottle. What can I put with the meds to make it taste good, but not interfere with the meds? 

I'll call and double check Monday, but I'm pretty sure we don't have a vet that will treat rats around here. Some of them do good to treat dogs.

Is there anything else I can do to help them besides keeping their cage SUPER clean and keeping them warm?

It's amazing how fast you can fall in love with these crazy critters. I've only had them four days and already I'm crazy about them!


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not as familiar with RI as some of the users around here, but from some of the threads I've read (I think there are even stickys about it), mixing meds with water is inaccurate, and most use applesauce, yogurt, or even baby food to better keep track of how much is ingested. I've also read that chocolate helps as a temporary measure for RI, as well as steamy bathrooms (but not good for pneumonia). Keeping them as stress-free as possible is also important. (any of you ratty experts feel free to jump in and correct anything I've said if I'm wrong!).

Best of luck with your fur-babies. You really do need to find a vet, though. Hopefully at least one near you will be willing to help.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Take them to the vet, take them to the vet, take them to the vet. 

I've never heard of ornacycline being used on rats. URIs caused by Mycoplasmosis can only be treated with certain antibiotics, and ornacycline is not one of them. I would stop using it. Also, do not administer antibiotics by water. It's too hard to get the correct doses. And take them out of that tank ASAP - the ventilation in tanks is poor and the ammonia build up is not going to help in the least. URIs must be treated immediately and aggressively, because once pneumonia strikes, it is a long battle and there is a possibility of permanent damage to the respiratory system. Please don't try to play veterinarian. 

The most common combinations of antibiotics for Myco-caused URIs are Baytril&doxycicline or Zithromax&doxycicline. Another antibiotic such as amoxicillin may be added if there is suspicion of a secondary infection. These all require a prescription.

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard of ornacycline being used on rats, but only be people who didn't know better and who were told it was okay by pet shop staff who a) just wanted to make a sale and b) were clueless about rat care.

Pet shop meds are are not generally recommended. Many aren't FDA approved and are made to unknown quality standards. Some aren't even recommended for the animal they're intended for, let alone for different species.

Jaguar is correct. Do not waste your time with ornacycline. It's a tetracycline based antibiotic (one of the weaker ones) designed to be put in the drinking water for birds. 

A rat with a respiratory infection needs accurate dosages of specific antibiotics to get better, something that is impossible to achieve by putting meds in drinking water because you've no way of knowing how much they're drinking and will most likely end up under-dosing which is very dangerous.

You need to go to a vet and get a decent course of antibiotics. If you're not confident in the vets rat expertise print out a copy of this drug chart and show it to them so they can check the dosages.

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm

If they are young babies the vet should prescribe doxycycline or zithromax. Baytril is probably the most common antibiotic prescribed for respiratory infections, but there is still some controversy over whether it should be given to very young rats. 

Good luck with them.


----------



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there anything I can do to help support them until I can get them to a vet? 

I will get them out of the tank as soon as I can, until then I'm cleaning out the cage everyday. 

Anyone know of a rat vet in middle GA?

Well, I've learned that rats are a LOT different than gerbils, I've only had gerbils before.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There's a couple things you could do. Taking them into the bathroom and running a hot shower to steam the room may help congestion, but could have negative effects if there is fluid in their lungs (pneumonia). Baker's chocolate has been said to alleviate respiratory problems temporarily, but don't give too much. If possible, set their tank on its side, secure the lid or cover it with some mesh and place a fan nearby to get the air circulating into it. Don't go crazy dusting the room or anything because you'll unsettle the dust and possibly make things worse. 

Here's two vet lists that may help you.

http://www.pxrats.com/vetlist.html
http://www.ratpalace.com/rat-vets/georgia-rat-vet-list.php


----------



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so much!!! There is a vet just an hour away!! Oh, thank you.

Should I take Eenie out of the cage with the rest of them. Some times they are just too much for him. They jump on his back and start to play but he doesn't fell like it. The other three are still balls of energy just two of them are starting to show signs of RI. Maybe Moe wont catch it too!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I would keep them together. It's more stressful for them to be separated from buddies. Just make sure he has a place to get away from them to rest if you feel they're bugging him too much. Mycoplasmosis, which is what your rats are likely experiencing, is not something that they just "catch". All rats are born with the Myco bacteria, but it doesn't cause a problem or "flare up" until their immune system is compromised, whether due to stress, secondary infection, genetic weakness, old age etc. so there is a likelihood that Moe will not have a problem. Call the veterinarian in the morning, and ask to speak to the exotic vet or the one that deals with rats. Ask a few questions, and see if their response is similar to our posts and recommendations here, and ask for checkup & med cost quotes so you can be prepared. Get an appointment as soon as possible as they could go downhill fast. Good luck


----------



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so much!

I was worried about Moe because Meenie was fine yesterday, but today he started showing signs.

Meenie seems to love climbing up my arm and Moe is caching on fast. They seem to love it. Should I not mess with them unless I need too? 

It's amazing how fast they can work their way into your heart!


----------



## PCKGRat (Dec 25, 2007)

It sounds like they came to you with some sort of virus. Did you get them at a pet store? There is a lot of viruses going around through the stores.

If you got them from Petco or Petsmart, you can usually insist that they pay the vet bill. The publicity from not doing so will usually make them feel obliged. If you got them from a breeder or rescue, please let these parties know (in a non-accusatory fashion unless they deserve it). Viruses spread quickly and can be deadly. 

I agree with getting them to the vet. Set up an appointment as quickly as possible. The aquarium could be complicating things as it lacks proper ventilation. Keep it clean and dry. If they seem lethargic or aren't eating, try baby food, etc. Do not give antibiotics with dairy-based products. The dairy somehow destroys the efficiency of the antibiotic. 

Go to the vet and I hope they get better soon.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a big difference between a viral infection such as SDA (inflamed lymph nodes/glands) and a bacterial infection such as mycoplasmosis. Don't confuse the two.

This sounds like a myco flare up. It happens often, especially when rats move into new homes and are stressed and introduced to new allergens. It is not contagious because all rats have it. I'm currently treating one of my boys with baytril and doxycicline for one. If your rat is left sick and their immune system compromised, it can progress to pneumonia and by then the damage to their lungs is usually permanent. Pneumonia is not directly contagious either, but what causes it may be.

Sendai Virus has similar symptoms as a respiratory infection although it is fairly rare and its outbreaks are well tracked. It is highly contagious, which is why proper quarantine procedures should be followed when introducing any new rats. Testing for both SDA and SV is done in ELISA enzyme tests, which can be done at The University of Georgia Small Animal Veterinary Teaching Hospital, according to one of those vet guides. Viral infections alone don't have a high rate of mortality, but in mediocre to poor conditions a secondary bacterial infection (like pneumonia, again) could also take over, so in the case of a virus it's best to treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic and let the rat fight off the virus on its own.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are very very young babies. from their pics I would say 4 weeks? Which is too young to be away from mom much less separated and sold. 

As everyone has said Ornacycline is useless, being one of the weakest of the tetracyclines and won't do much especially with inaccurate dosing.

Take them all to the vet, get oral abs, keep them warm, hydrated, unstressed and clean. Poor little bubbers. I hope your vet is a good one. Make sure to post on here what the vet said and what meds you were given etc? Theres a lot of BAD vets out there and we need to make sure they gave you the right info, length of time to give the abs etc. If your babies get this, they will likely survive and be cured.


----------



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

I knew they were young, but 4 weeks?! I'll be calling the pet shop tomorrow. They need to talk to their breeder. It's probably a rat mill! They specail ordered these babies for me. They should have told me, I wouldn't have minded waiting two more weeks to get them. 

A kid at church this morning demanded that my "kittens" be put on the prayer list since they're sick. Now my babies are on the prayer list! ;D

I worked on their new cage after church today and it is now good enough for them to go in it. Moe is checking it out right now. He learned about gravity. You would think he would know not to run off the edge of the platform. Good thing the platform is only 12" high. :

I called the vet this morning and they are going to call me in the morning to give me quotes. Good thing payday is only four days away.

Oh, yeah, Moe has a bald spot in between his ears. Is it because of his age? He is the smallest one of the group.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SmileyDJingles said:


> Oh, yeah, Moe has a bald spot in between his ears. Is it because of his age? He is the smallest one of the group.


Is the skin damaged in any way? Is he itching the area? If the skin is perfect, he could be being barbered by his cage-mates - http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/barbering.php


----------

